# [SOLVED] Card locked-memory card error in Canon digicam



## Gurusaikrishna (Jul 8, 2010)

My digicam was working fine till last month...Few days before when I switched it on after inserting SD-MMC an error message, "memory card locked", is shown.

I thought this would be the problem of my memory card and replaced it with a new one but the problem still persists...I even tried to reset the settings of digicam but of no use.

Is there any solution as this seems to be a problem with digicam???
Please revert soon.

Thanks & Regards
Guru SaiKrishna


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Card locked-memory card error in Canon digicam*

The only thing I can think of to suggest it for you to take out the batteries from the camera for at least 60 seconds. This will reset the camera's microprocessor.

Switch on the camera without batteries. Sounds crazy but doing so may help to discharge any residual voltages in the camera's circuitry.

Reinsert the batteries and try again.

Do you have a card reader - If you have, can you read or write to the SD-MMC cards?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Card locked-memory card error in Canon digicam*

have you checked to see if the SD card is actually locked? - all SD cards have a little slider switch:










If the switch is set to "off" you can't write to it.
Also - have you tried reformatting the card in the camera?
(assuming there is nothing on it you want - all data is lost during a reformat)


----------



## Gurusaikrishna (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Card locked-memory card error in Canon digicam*



zuluclayman said:


> have you checked to see if the SD card is actually locked? - all SD cards have a little slider switch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have checked the Lock switch, it is not locked... 
One thing I forgot to say...the card is not detected by Laptop

Do you think is there any problem with the digicam ??


----------



## Gurusaikrishna (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Card locked-memory card error in Canon digicam*



DonaldG said:


> The only thing I can think of to suggest it for you to take out the batteries from the camera for at least 60 seconds. This will reset the camera's microprocessor.
> 
> Switch on the camera without batteries. Sounds crazy but doing so may help to discharge any residual voltages in the camera's circuitry.
> 
> ...


Yeah I need to check it using new card.....once I have done with the checking I'll post what happened....thank you


----------



## Gurusaikrishna (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Card locked-memory card error in Canon digicam*

The problem was with the batteries. They leaked out something on to the circuit of the camera. Now I got it changed from the authorized service center and spent 4000 out of my pocket for which I would have bought a new one. So stupid I'm. Anyways thank you all for your prompt responses.


----------

